# Is this 40 Tall Overstocked?



## Camelfox (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi! I'm used to keeping small fish in 20 or less gallons, but my parents have recently decided to get into the fishkeeping hobby and I'm a little worried about their aquarium. Like I said, I'm not used to keeping large fish, so I wanted to check with some experts. 

The tank is a 40g tall, it contains a few rocks, some driftwood quite a few java ferns and some anubias. fish in the tank right now are: two Bosmanian rainbowfish (about 2.5 inches each) one juvenile veil angelfish, three neon tetras, one generic pleco, one featherfin catfish, and one raphael catfish. Right now the tank is really thriving, everyone is eating, and interacting well, no problems, but I'm worried the tank may be overstocked, especially since the catfish can get rather large. What do you guys think?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pleco and cats need to go when they get larger. I would mention bristlenose plecos for a replacement and a small school of corydoras. For now as long as they do the water maintenance, it should be OK


----------



## kadendoke (Jul 13, 2018)

Just keep an eye on that Angel, and the catfish and pleco shouldn’t be in that tank.


----------

